# Free Health Book Giveaway, Feb. 28



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Also posted to the Co-Cure list:***********************************************Mark Your Calendar! **February 28th - Free Health Book Giveaway** The CF-Alliance continues to try to empower CFS/ME/FM patients across the globe with health information... "Knowledge is power". On Monday, February 28, 2005, the CF-Alliance website will be having another ï¿½Members-Only Free Book Giveawayï¿½. There will be over 400 free books given away worldwide! All books are health-related. -On February 28, 2005, the free health books will be listed on our website (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CFAlliance) -You MUST be a CF Alliance website member to participate. -Books are given on a first come, first serve basis. -Only one book may be received per person/address. -Books will be mailed completely free of charge worldwide. **For more information, email: cf_alliance###yahoo.com **Visit website: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com **Please mail book donations to: CFA, PO Box 9204, Bardonia NY 10954 USA THIS MAY BE RE-POSTED. ===== CF-Alliance offers the following CFS/ME/FM services FREE of charge worldwide: Info Website, Pen Pal Program, Newsletter, Patient-Recommended Good Doctor List, and Free Health Book Events. For more details, visit us: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/


----------

